# Error when trying to request uber



## Justin1007 (Aug 6, 2015)

"We had some trouble connecting but should have you moving shortly uber". Why is this happening? I get an option to sign out, but signing back in does nothing. 

Anyone get this before?


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Try to update your app. Then restart your phone. Or you can delete and reinstall the app


----------

